# Please give a warm welcome to...



## Scarlett_O'

My new baby girl!!! :biggrin::biggrin1::biggrin:


She is yet un-named...just waiting for that name that reaches out and SMACKS me really hard!!HAHA

She is Rhett's half sister, my friend who turned me onto our breeder is getting her litter mate, so between the 2 of us(and her mom) we will have 5 siblings, 2 groups by the same mom with 2 different sires, 3 full(Rhett and his 2 sisters that are 18 months older) and 2 full(this little girl and her little girl!!)

GAAAA...Im SOOOOO Excited!!! She was born day before yesterday, the 7th.

I could NOT get her out of my mind with the breeder sent me the info to start posting on her site(I run her site for her) and so I talked to her, and my friend more about them....then talked to Jesse....and still could NOT get her out of my mind....so put my name on her!!











And her parents:

Sire, Jackson LH:










and Bitch, Circle H Sadie:


----------



## lauren43

She is to die for. I have to say I'm jealous, I find myself searching for another dog knowing I can't have one...yet!


----------



## DaneMama

She's gorgeous! I'd name her Dottie I think :wink:

Congratulations on the new addition!


----------



## xellil

Am i the only one who can't see the photos? Congratulations!


----------



## Sprocket

Yay! Congratulations! I love how little black she has. I am a little jealous because I can't have another  

Can't wait to watch her grow!


----------



## Tobi

she's adorable!!! :becky:


----------



## KlaMarie

What a cutie!!! Can't wait to see her grow up.


----------



## RachelsaurusRexU

Congrats! How exciting!


----------



## MollyWoppy

God, how come everyone can get a puppy but not me?? I love your husband, he's so easy going.
Congrats, you must be so excited, I love BC's and so looking forward to seeing her grow up. 
When will she be coming home, probably around New Years?

ETA: Just redid the maths - more likely middish January?


----------



## twoisplenty

I am also finding myself getting puppy fever! My litter in March should snap me out of it!, lol.

Congrats on the newest addition, she is adorable.


----------



## magicre

she is gaw-jus.....and mazel tov......


----------



## swolek

Congrats!!  I've been wanting a puppy lately...totally unrealistic (moving to FL in a year for grad school...and besides, puppies drive me insane!) but these pictures are not helping!


----------



## NewYorkDogue

So precious!  Congrats on your upcoming new addition... And I am sure she will learn a lot from Rhett!


----------



## Rodeo

Awww you didn't post Skye haha. 

Congrats to us


----------



## hmbutler

Saw this on Facebook last night :biggrin: so cute!! Lucky duck you are!

Umm name her daisy :wink:


----------



## Khan

So cute! and So jealous you have a new baby coming home soon!!


----------



## Scarlett_O'

THANK YOU ALL!!!!:hug:

I will update with more photos when I have them...Im SOOO excited!!!LOL




xellil said:


> Am i the only one who can't see the photos? Congratulations!


Ohh..Im SOO sorry!!! I forgot that you cant see photobucket photos!!! I will upload some now!



Sprocket said:


> Yay! Congratulations! I love how little black she has. I am a little jealous because I can't have another
> 
> Can't wait to watch her grow!


THANK YOU!!!:biggrin:

I also am in LOVE with her higher white content. Although that means more baths!!LOL :lol:



MollyWoppy said:


> God, how come everyone can get a puppy but not me?? I love your husband, he's so easy going.
> Congrats, you must be so excited, I love BC's and so looking forward to seeing her grow up.
> When will she be coming home, probably around New Years?
> 
> ETA: Just redid the maths - more likely middish January?



HAHAHA, ya...I also didnt think that a pup was in the cards.....but along came this little darling!
And yes, around early/mid January....we are hoping to be able to go to Southern California in the last of December, so she needs to come up some time after that!:wink:




NewYorkDogue said:


> So precious! Congrats on your upcoming new addition... And I am sure she will learn a lot from Rhett!


HAHAHHAHHA....yaaaaa!!! (As I sit here watching my baby boy chase flies!!LOL)



Rodeo said:


> Awww you didn't post Skye haha.
> 
> Congrats to us


HEHE, I didnt figure you would want me to...but I can if you would like!:tongue:
and YES, CONGRATS TO US!!!:biggrin:


----------



## Caty M

Congrats!! She is super cute!! 

Is that Rhett's mom too? They have the same expression and ears.. LOL


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma

What's funny is that she looks so much like newborn Buck. Hahaha. She looks like a newborn bluetick  He is the 4th one up from the bottom. 

I cannot WAIT until January so I can see her! We should just bring all the dogs here. You can even try to convince Leo to walk through my... linoleum kitchen!


----------



## naturalfeddogs

Welcome little one!


----------



## Scarlett_O'

Caty M said:


> Congrats!! She is super cute!!
> 
> Is that Rhett's mom too? They have the same expression and ears.. LOL


Yep, that is his Momma and YES...he DOES look SOOO much like her doesnt he?!?!LOL Hopefully he will fill out to be like his Daddy, body wise though!:wink:



Dude and Bucks Mamma said:


> View attachment 4817
> What's funny is that she looks so much like newborn Buck. Hahaha. She looks like a newborn bluetick  He is the 4th one up from the bottom.
> 
> I cannot WAIT until January so I can see her! We should just bring all the dogs here. You can even try to convince Leo to walk through my... linoleum kitchen!


Jess, AHHAHAHA, I thought the SAME thing when I looked at those pictures!!LOL

And YES YES...GREAT idea!!! That would be a TON of fun!:smile: :thumb:
Leo has gotten MUCH better about walking on slick stuff...as long as he has a human!!LOL (Which, since we have hardwoods and lino he only has one choice!LOL)


OHHH...and NEW PICTURES!!!



















(xellil here are the photos for you!:smile: sorry it took me so long!!!)


----------



## lucky

she is just beautiful, I love her little patches


----------



## monkeys23

AWww she is precious! She is marked just like my aunt's dog!
Keep the pics coming! I hope she has bat ears like her parent's...


----------



## Scarlett_O'

monkeys23 said:


> AWww she is precious! She is marked just like my aunt's dog!
> Keep the pics coming! I hope she has bat ears like her parent's...


Thank you! I hope so as well!LOL Rhett does when he is SUPER excited...but then again his Dad doesnt have them!:wink:

Oh...and she has been named!!! 

My baby girl has been named!!!:biggrin:

Caoimhe,
its pronounced "Kee-Va"(that is ONE way to pronounce it that is...my favorite way, and I know most people will just spell it that way, so its not a problem!:wink and means "beautiful" in Irish!!


----------



## Janet At Nutro

Oh Abi congratulations! Caoimhe is just precious!
I bet you can't wait to bring her home!


----------



## dogsarebetter

congrats!!!!!!
WHOOO HOOOO

awesome 
i love border collies ya know


----------



## Scarlett_O'

Janet At Nutro said:


> Oh Abi congratulations! Caoimhe is just precious!
> I bet you can't wait to bring her home!


THANK YOU!!!:biggrin:

And NOOO...I SOOOOO cant wait!!!HAHAHA
And now that all 5 puppies are going to my self and my friends there are 5 of us going "WHEN WILL IT BE JANUARY!??!?!?!!???!?!?"LOL :lol:



dogsarebetter said:


> congrats!!!!!!
> WHOOO HOOOO
> 
> awesome
> i love border collies ya know


THANKS!:smile:

As you can tell, since we have 3, I love my Border Collies as well!!LOL


----------



## Malorey

Woo! Joined this forum just in time to watch this lovely little one grow, lol!

Her parents really are stunning. Can't wait to see how she turns out!


----------



## Scarlett_O'

Malorey said:


> Woo! Joined this forum just in time to watch this lovely little one grow, lol!
> 
> Her parents really are stunning. Can't wait to see how she turns out!


Thank you!:smile:

You know, I LOVE Sadie(Momma) and I love what she does to her puppies(great personalities, AWESOME markings, etc)....but with both Rhett and Keeva I ADORE the dads!!LOL

All 4 of her brothers and sisters went to friend of mine, and Im hoping to get a couple more of them over here, so that we can watch them ALL grow up together!!:biggrin: :thumb:

(Here are the 5 babies, day 1!!)


----------



## Scarlett_O'

New pictures of Baby Keeva, one week old!!:biggrin:


----------



## Ivy

Congrats on the little one! Can't wait to watch her grow up with you :smile:

I must say, she looks like one of those gourmet speckled jelly beans :tongue1: Too sweet.


----------



## Scarlett_O'

Ivy said:


> Congrats on the little one. Can't wait to watch her grow up with you


THANK YOU!!:biggrin:

I will be sure to post lots of pictures!!


----------



## magicre

too cute.....bet you're chompin' at the bit to get this one home.


----------



## IslandPaws4Raw

She's just the cutest little gummy bear!!!! Congratulations!!! The awesome thing with this little girl is you have a fair idea what to expect with her.......that's a big plus


----------



## AussieAshley

She is so cute, I love predominantly white BC's and those dots are just too adorable! Congrats!


----------



## MollyWoppy

She is just gorgeous. I need to say it again, God I'm so blimin jealous.
I love the dot on her head!


----------



## Scarlett_O'

magicre said:


> too cute.....bet you're chompin' at the bit to get this one home.


AHHAHA, OH YES...I can NOT wait...cant believe that I have to go all the way thru December waiting!!LOL



IslandPaws4Raw said:


> She's just the cutest little gummy bear!!!! Congratulations!!! The awesome thing with this little girl is you have a fair idea what to expect with her.......that's a big plus


YES, I think that will be sooo cool!:smile: Im rather excited to have a baby Rhett again, although I know she wont be exactly like him he was SOOO fun and easy as a puppy!!:biggrin:



AussieAshley said:


> She is so cute, I love predominantly white BC's and those dots are just too adorable! Congrats!


THANKS!:smile:
I also love the high % white BCs....my friend(who is getting the split face girl and already has 2 of Rhett's full sisters, one is her mom's) LOVES the high % blacks....and I LOVE the high % whites!LOL (We always joke that hey, that keeps us from fighting over any!!LOL)



MollyWoppy said:


> She is just gorgeous. I need to say it again, God I'm so blimin jealous.
> I love the dot on her head!


HEHE, thank you again!:smile:

YES...I ADORE that dot...I guess her mom's first litter had a couple of "*********" in it...now her last as well!!:biggrin1:


Ok...new pictures of Keeva!!





















And Puppy Pile!!!
(I ADORE how none of them look alike!!!:biggrin


----------



## BoxerParty

Scarlett_O' said:


> AHHAHA, OH YES...I can NOT wait...cant believe that I have to go all the way thru December waiting!!LOL
> 
> 
> 
> YES, I think that will be sooo cool!:smile: Im rather excited to have a baby Rhett again, although I know she wont be exactly like him he was SOOO fun and easy as a puppy!!:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> THANKS!:smile:
> I also love the high % white BCs....my friend(who is getting the split face girl and already has 2 of Rhett's full sisters, one is her mom's) LOVES the high % blacks....and I LOVE the high % whites!LOL (We always joke that hey, that keeps us from fighting over any!!LOL)
> 
> 
> 
> HEHE, thank you again!:smile:
> 
> YES...I ADORE that dot...I guess her mom's first litter had a couple of "*********" in it...now her last as well!!:biggrin1:
> 
> 
> Ok...new pictures of Keeva!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Puppy Pile!!!
> (I ADORE how none of them look alike!!!:biggrin




SHE'S SO FLUFFY I'M GONNA DIE! Soooooo adorable.


----------



## Scarlett_O'

Newest picture of baby Keeva, just over 2 weeks old...and sleeping like her big brother!!


----------



## frogdog

OMG, I've been totally missing out. What a bundle of adorable cuteness overload!!!

I know, you are exploding with excitement of bringing this precious one home...congrats.

So, are you having a baby shower...LOL?


----------



## monkeys23

I might die from the cuteness!


----------



## Khan

frogdog said:


> OMG,
> So, are you having a baby shower...LOL?


That's so funny. When we brought Khan home I sent out an email to all my family "Welcoming our new Baby Boy"
I figured I should be able to send out baby announcements for my 4 legged baby like my cousins send out for their human kids!!
And puppies are waaaay cuter than new borns!! LOL!!


----------



## DoglovingSenior

Abi, CONGRATULATIONS!!!!! I am thrilled for you, little Caoimhe is just perfect!!! May you have many long and wonderful years together.


----------



## Scarlett_O'

IS IT JANUARY YET!?!?!??!!

(Newest pictures of my darling girl, 24 days old! And Im just going to put up ALL the shots I just got from my friend-the one getting the split faced female!!LOL)


















































































EEEEEKKKKKK...She looks like a REAL dog!!!!:dance:


----------



## NewYorkDogue

She is showing off her inherent BC character here-- very cool to see!

I love her face markings.


----------



## magicre

this is going to rival frog dog's intro to raw....LOL


----------



## Scarlett_O'

magicre said:


> this is going to rival frog dog's intro to raw....LOL


HAHAHA.....well to compare her to Yogi is VERY sweet!!


But I can NOT wait to give her her first back!!:biggrin:


----------



## Rodeo

Her face reminds me a lot of Rhett


----------



## Scarlett_O'

Rodeo said:


> Her face reminds me a lot of Rhett


Me too!:smile:

Keeva, 24 days old:










Rhett, 10 weeks old:











And they both have some white on their black ears....I LOVE LOVE LOVE it!!!:biggrin:


----------



## DaneMama

She is gorgeous!!! LOVE her markings and color....wonderful to see her grow! Keep posting updated pictures :thumb:


----------



## Scarlett_O'

DaneMama said:


> She is gorgeous!!! LOVE her markings and color....wonderful to see her grow! Keep posting updated pictures :thumb:



Thank you Natalie!!:biggrin:
Dont worry, I will keep up the pictures!!!LOL
We will have to bring the herders(and Pug/x & Mini Doxie) over for a visit some time next year!!!:thumb:


----------



## Rodeo

Oh wow.. mama has some strong genes!


----------



## MollyWoppy

Yeah, you are so right, suddenly she is a real dog. Blast it all, I'm so jealous, she is just beautiful and so blimmin cute. When you see her growing so quickly, you know its not long before she's on her way home!


----------



## DoglovingSenior

She is already moving from "cute" to Ab-so-lute-ly GORGEOUS! A Beautiful girl!


----------



## IslandPaws4Raw

> EEEEEKKKKKK...She looks like a REAL dog!!!!:dance:



This one is my fav! So beautiful! They seem like the more substantial Border Collies which I really like. If I ever get a full breed BC I'll have to get your breeder's info.....just a pipe dream for now of course...but right now I have a MAJOR case of puppy fever....:crazy:


----------



## Caty M

Scarlett_O' said:


> EEEEEKKKKKK...She looks like a REAL dog!!!!:dance:


I know, isn't it great when they stop looking like sausages with little legs? LOL

She is super cute.. love all her spots!


----------



## Scarlett_O'

Thank you all!!!:hug: :biggrin1:


IslandPaws4Raw said:


> This one is my fav! So beautiful! They seem like the more substantial Border Collies which I really like. If I ever get a full breed BC I'll have to get your breeder's info.....just a pipe dream for now of course...but right now I have a MAJOR case of puppy fever....:crazy:


Hehee....ummm...ya, well when miss Keeva gets here I will have a 4(BC), 3(Mini Doxie), 2(Pug/x), and nearly 1 year old(BC), 2 cats, a gelding, a husband AND a 9-11 week old puppy....now WHO IS THE CRAZY ONE?!?!?!!? LOL
And dont worry, if/when you are ready and she is still breeding I will be MORE THEN HAPPY to send you her info,and if she isnt...well I have LOTS of contacts, including one who now has 3 of Rhett's/Keeva's sisters, and at that point Keeva might have passed all health testing and have proven her self enough to have a litter or two!:wink:


----------



## chowder

She's getting to be absolutely gorgeous!! And what an intent gaze she has! Your other dogs better watch out, I can just see her herding the boys all around the yard. :becky:


----------



## Scarlett_O'

chowder said:


> She's getting to be absolutely gorgeous!! And what an intent gaze she has! Your other dogs better watch out, I can just see her herding the boys all around the yard. :becky:


Thank you!:biggrin:
HAHAHA, YEP!!!LOL :lol:

The breeder just wrote this about her: "I think this new one is going to give Rhett a good run! She is a bossy little thing! So funny to watch tell every one off." and "Well, when his little sister comes. He will meet his match! HEE HEE I can't wait to hear your stories about the 2 of them."


HAHHAHAHAHAA....this is going to be SOOOO much fun!!!LOL :laugh:


----------



## chowder

Scarlett_O' said:


> Thank you!:biggrin:
> HAHAHA, YEP!!!LOL :lol:
> 
> The breeder just wrote this about her: "I think this new one is going to give Rhett a good run! She is a bossy little thing! So funny to watch tell every one off." and "Well, when his little sister comes. He will meet his match! HEE HEE I can't wait to hear your stories about the 2 of them."
> 
> 
> HAHHAHAHAHAA....this is going to be SOOOO much fun!!!LOL :laugh:


You can just tell from her stare already that she is a bossy little thing!! The other dogs are in BIG BIG trouble!!


----------



## Scarlett_O'

chowder said:


> You can just tell from her stare already that she is a bossy little thing!! The other dogs are in BIG BIG trouble!!


TOTALLY agree!!:biggrin:
My friend(who took the picture, is getting the split faced female and already has 2 of Rhett's, older, full sisters)said that they had the litter that is a month older along with this litter out...and Keeva had EVERYONE listening to her!!!LOL :lol:

EEEK...I cant wait for her to get here!!!!:dance:


----------



## Scarlett_O'

New pictures!!!:biggrin:

They arent the TOTAL best....but here we are!!!

She is 6 weeks and 2 days old!!:happy:



















And teaching her brother(Huginn) who is the boss!!!LOL


----------



## xellil

Lordie, she is adorable. I bet you can hardly stand yourself right now, waiting for her.


----------



## Scarlett_O'

xellil said:


> Lordie, she is adorable. I bet you can hardly stand yourself right now, waiting for her.


THANK YOU!!!:biggrin1:

And you are SOOO right...I can NOT wait for her to get here...I think the ONLY way I will be getting thru this next 3-ish weeks is for the fact that I will be in So. Cal. all of next week!!HAHAHA :lol:


----------



## MollyWoppy

yeah, she is just gorgeous, I just love BC and ACD pups, they always look so cute and mischievous. 
She's still got the dot too!


----------



## magicre

she is very cute.....but you still haven't broken frogdog's record LOL


----------



## Scarlett_O'

MollyWoppy said:


> yeah, she is just gorgeous, I just love BC and ACD pups, they always look so cute and mischievous.
> She's still got the dot too!


HAHAHA, I TOTALLY agree!

I LOVE the look in their eyes!!:biggrin1:

And YES, the spot will be staying!LOL



magicre said:


> she is very cute.....but you still haven't broken frogdog's record LOL


HEHE, well she DOES still have a few weeks before she is here!:tongue:


----------



## Sprocket

magicre said:


> she is very cute.....but you still haven't broken frogdog's record LOL


Whats this record you speak of?


----------



## meggels

She is cute! And Huggin's is so cute too! What neat coloring he/she has.


----------



## Scarlett_O'

Sprocket said:


> Whats this record you speak of?


Re is speaking of this thread(http://dogfoodchat.com/forum/raw-feeding/10084-leaning-towards-pmr.html) when Yogi was started on raw and ended up with 238 comments!!!LOL:wink:



meggels said:


> She is cute! And Huggin's is so cute too! What neat coloring he/she has.



Thank you!!:happy:
Isnt he ADOREABLE!?:biggrin:

Huginn(his Momma is on here with his name, my friend Tiffany) is going to be shipped with Keeva, they are best buds, and will be able to see each other at least once a month!!:thumb:


----------



## hmbutler

Sprocket said:


> Whats this record you speak of?



http://dogfoodchat.com/forum/raw-feeding/10084-leaning-towards-pmr.html

It had 176 posts before #177 where frogdog had finally started yogi on raw haha. We're seeing how many posts Abi gets before her pup arrives home :tongue:

ETA: Oops Abi beat me to it lol


----------



## DoglovingSenior

n I can't believe how she has grown, such a Beautiful little Girl! Have the very Merriest of Christmases as you await your wonderful gift ).


----------



## Scarlett_O'

AND...new pictures of Lady Caoimhe(as we have started calling her!!:tongue
"Keeva"


















Oh poor Leo is in for it with this one it looks like!!LOL










Im guessing I will see this look a LOT!!!LOL



















And just because here is her sister, she was my 2nd pick and if it wasnt for Leo would be the one coming to me!:wink:

(She is going to my friend who took these shots the same one who got me connected with this breeder and already has 1 of Rhett's full-older-sisters as does her Mom!)


----------



## ShanniBella

What a doll! I love her spots


----------



## Rodeo

That split faced female is STILL my favorite.. Tell your friend to hide her when I come to MO! haha


----------



## wolfsnaps88

WOW. I love the coloration of your little baby. She is a doll! Her sister is very unique as well. Very nice


----------



## Scarlett_O'

ShanniBella said:


> What a doll! I love her spots


Thanks!:smile:

Her being spotted is what won me over!:wink:



Rodeo said:


> That split faced female is STILL my favorite.. Tell your friend to hide her when I come to MO! haha


LOL, Ill bet Stephine has so much on her plate that she would enjoy someone taking at least one of the pups for a day or two!LOL
(Ok, maybe not litteraly, but she has a TON going on!!LOL)



wolfsnaps88 said:


> WOW. I love the coloration of your little baby. She is a doll! Her sister is very unique as well. Very nice


Thank you!:smile:

Im loving how her markings are moving, hopefully I will continue to be in love with them!LOL

And yes, all 5 pups in this litter(2 boys and 3 girls) all have unique markings!:biggrin: Huginn on here(his Mom's user name is Huginn and has a photo thread going as well) is also uniquely marked, the other boy looks a lot like him, but with a larger blaze and different body markings and then the other girl is more classic but with heavy body black and a "broken" collar!!:biggrin1:


----------



## Rodeo

What did Skye's name end up being?


----------



## Scarlett_O'

Rodeo said:


> What did Skye's name end up being?


Hmmm....Im not sure....


----------



## MollyWoppy

Oh God, they are both just gorgeous. And, they've both got matching dots on their heads! So, so cute and so, so naughty! I'm so envious, I love that energy and the mischievous puppy stages. She'll have you constantly laughing. 
Poor Leo, he's got his eyes shut waiting for the impact.


----------



## Scarlett_O'

MollyWoppy said:


> Oh God, they are both just gorgeous. And, they've both got matching dots on their heads! So, so cute and so, so naughty! I'm so envious, I love that energy and the mischievous puppy stages. She'll have you constantly laughing.
> Poor Leo, he's got his eyes shut waiting for the impact.


HEHE, yep, both of them have the same dot!!!

See...Tehehehehe










And HAHA, that actually isnt Leo, its one of the breeder's dogs....but I can just see him having that same look like ALL THE TIME!!!:tongue: :lol:


----------



## rannmiller

Awww such a sweet little lady!


----------



## magicre

nine pages......you're doing well.... that trip to cali is gonna cost you, tho.....LOL

she really is adorable....


----------



## Scarlett_O'

New pictures!!!:biggrin:

Breeder said that it was at least 60* today so she had the puppies out side with her in the "play pen" that her husband built with obstacles and such....Keeva has gotten SOOOOO BIG!!!










And towards the end of the day....as you can see her and Huginn are quite the buddies according to the breeder!:biggrin:


----------



## NewYorkDogue

There really is such focus and intelligence in those eyes! Beautiful pup!


----------



## MollyWoppy

NewYorkDogue said:


> There really is such focus and intelligence in those eyes! Beautiful pup!


Yep, I agree.
Boy are you in trouble when she comes home!


----------



## Scarlett_O'

NewYorkDogue said:


> There really is such focus and intelligence in those eyes! Beautiful pup!





MollyWoppy said:


> Yep, I agree.
> Boy are you in trouble when she comes home!


HAHA, I TOTALLY agree!!!:biggrin:
I am just amazed with the look of....I dunno.....concentration....already in her face and eyes compared to Rhett at that age!LOL
Im SOOOOOOO excited to have a puppy in the house again!:dance:
I had Rhett in a Down-Stay from 2 rooms over and I kept him there for 45 min on Monday....and I just kept thinking how EXCITED I was to have a puppy!LOL (When then did a bunch of "aerobic exercises" once he had "chilled"!:wink 
The older and stronger his training gets the more and more I am excited to have different levels to work with!!!:thumb:


----------



## magicre

food. give me food.

give me food.

give me food now.


----------



## luvMyBRT

She comes home soon! I'm getting excited for you! :happy:


----------



## Scarlett_O'

KEEVA IS HOME!!!!:becky:















She is a NATURAL at raw!!!
(Video)


----------



## DaneMama

What a good little carnivore!!!! So dang cute....congratulations on the newest addition!!!


----------



## Scarlett_O'

DaneMama said:


> What a good little carnivore!!!! So dang cute....congratulations on the newest addition!!!


Thanks Natalie!!!:biggrin:

Yes, she is a VERY good little carnivores!!LOL


----------



## luvMyBRT

I want to squeeze her! She is so dang cute! Look at that little carnivore doing what she was born to do (that and love you)!!


----------



## schtuffy

Yay!!

I'm in love with her  Can I have her? Hehehe!


----------



## MollyWoppy

Aw, she's gorgeous. How have her big brothers and sister taken to her?


----------



## Scarlett_O'

luvMyBRT said:


> I want to squeeze her! She is so dang cute! Look at that little carnivore doing what she was born to do (that and love you)!!


HAHA, oh yes....she is getting LOTS of squeezing and loving!!LOL
And yes, she is a TOTAL natural at both!!LOL



schtuffy said:


> Yay!!
> 
> I'm in love with her  Can I have her? Hehehe!


HAHAHA, me too!!:tongue:

And I think not!!:tongue1:



MollyWoppy said:


> Aw, she's gorgeous. How have her big brothers and sister taken to her?


Thank you Molly!!!:biggrin:

Dixi and Brody are QUITE happy to have someone their size, Rhett is enthralled, and Leo...He, is just "Eh"!!LOL


----------



## CorgiPaws

She is soo pretty!! And isn't there something oddly satisfying about watching a little baby carnivore do their thing... Crunching, tearing and ripping meaty bones. 
I can't wait to watch this little lady grow, she is such a doll.


----------



## Caty M

Soooo cute.. and fluffy.. LOL. Love the spot on her head!


----------



## Huginn

I'm so glad that they have taken a liking to the new food!


----------



## Scarlett_O'

Caty M said:


> Soooo cute.. and fluffy.. LOL. Love the spot on her head!


HAHA, yep..I LOVE the "lucky" spot as well!!!HAHA



Huginn said:


> I'm so glad that they have taken a liking to the new food!


OH ME TOO!!!!:biggrin:

SOOOO NICE to have an easy swap!!!:happy:

Rhett was SO easy as well.....I was hoping and preying(hehe) that she(they) would as well!!!:thumb:


----------



## DandD

Oh Abi!!!!! She's absolutely beautiful!!!!! I can't get over how symmetrical her face markings are, stunning!!! 

She's finally home, yay!! :cheer2:


----------



## magicre

you waited a long time for this one.....well done you for bringing such a gorgeous puppy home...and a raw fed one from the gate....too.

yay.


----------



## DandD

Hey Abi - LOVE the new Avatar pic arty:


----------



## Scarlett_O'

DandD said:


> Oh Abi!!!!! She's absolutely beautiful!!!!! I can't get over how symmetrical her face markings are, stunning!!!
> 
> She's finally home, yay!! :cheer2:





DandD said:


> Hey Abi - LOVE the new Avatar pic arty:


THANK YOU!!!:biggrin:

Yes, I think she is TOTALLY THE cutest...but of course Im a wee bit partial!!LOL

And thank you....I got it thru my kitchen door window....they both were actually trying to figure out where I was when I whistled for them!!LOL




magicre said:


> you waited a long time for this one.....well done you for bringing such a gorgeous puppy home...and a raw fed one from the gate....too.
> 
> yay.


Thank you Re....yes....nearly 10 weeks was OH SOOOOO hard!!!HAHAHAHAA

And YESSSSSSS........YOU NEEDZZ A PUPPY!!!!:biggrin1:


----------



## Scarlett_O'

As you can tell from my avatar IT SNOWED!!!
:dance: (If you remember, as a courier, I hate snow.....but my babes LOVE it....so on my days off I'm OK with it being around!!HAHA)

So here are a couple shots!!!:biggrin:




























And sleeping under the coffee table after their romp in the snow!!


----------



## magicre

Scarlett_O' said:


> As you can tell from my avatar IT SNOWED!!!
> :dance: (If you remember, as a courier, I hate snow.....but my babes LOVE it....so on my days off I'm OK with it being around!!HAHA)
> 
> So here are a couple shots!!!:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And sleeping under the coffee table after their romp in the snow!!


are you the wicked girl who keeps interfering with MY snow? if so, please knock it the hell off.

i miss snow.


----------



## Scarlett_O'

magicre said:


> are you the wicked girl who keeps interfering with MY snow? if so, please knock it the hell off.
> 
> i miss snow.


HAHA, yep I am!!!:tongue:

You're now the 3rd person to tell me to STOP cursing the snow!!HAHAHA


----------



## magicre

Scarlett_O' said:


> HAHA, yep I am!!!:tongue:
> 
> You're now the 3rd person to tell me to STOP cursing the snow!!HAHAHA


and, have you gotten the message


----------



## Scarlett_O'

magicre said:


> and, have you gotten the message


No way!! 
I have to drive the work car, a little chevy aveo, all over......I do NOT like driving with other idiots in nice weather, let alone nasty weather!:tongue:

If I didnt have to drive for work I wouldnt care, I have an awd....but driving the aveo all over isnt awesome!!LOL


----------



## frogdog

Awww, Abi...she's a LOVE! I know you are ecstatically happy. She looks like a little Rhett twin.
Awesome to hear she took to raw like a pro!!!


----------



## Donna Little

I'm just now seeing your pictures of the new baby and she's adorable! I know you're thrilled to finally have her home. Congrats and post more pictures please! :biggrin1:


----------



## magicre

and the universe heard you dissin' the good snow...and down it comes.


----------



## DeekenDog

She's so gorgeous. I just love the pictures of her with the big boys.

I'm with you on the snow Abi. It's fine if I'm at home because Deeks loves it but on weekdays it just makes the driving horrible.


----------



## magicre

DeekenDog said:


> She's so gorgeous. I just love the pictures of her with the big boys.
> 
> I'm with you on the snow Abi. It's fine if I'm at home because Deeks loves it but on weekdays it just makes the driving horrible.


you two are just wusses....either that, or neither of you have ever lived in a snow state.....just part of the glorious four seasons to be driving in eleven inches of snow and watching all the idiots including myself try to make it home or to work.....


----------



## Scarlett_O'

magicre said:


> you two are just wusses....either that, or neither of you have ever lived in a snow state.....just part of the glorious four seasons to be driving in eleven inches of snow and watching all the idiots including myself try to make it home or to work.....


EH, Ive lived in PLENTY of snow....enough to know that I HATE it!!!:wink:
(When we lived in Maine we flew out here for 2 weeks...came back to 6ft on the ground....those 2 winters in a row in Maine TOTALLY burnt me out of the crap!!:wink


----------



## magicre

you have no warm russian commie spy blood in you...

two winters....bah. that is nothing, 

wicked girl who wishes my snow away.

and here i am trying to help you beat frog dog for the longest welcome or anticipation. 

::::::::::::chokes on a grape whilst laughing too hard:::::::::::::::


----------



## DandD

OMG!!! You guys are freaking hilarious!!!! LMAO!!!


----------



## Scarlett_O'

magicre said:


> you have no warm russian commie spy blood in you...
> 
> two winters....bah. that is nothing,
> 
> wicked girl who wishes my snow away.
> 
> and here i am trying to help you beat frog dog for the longest welcome or anticipation.
> 
> ::::::::::::chokes on a grape whilst laughing too hard:::::::::::::::


HAHAHAHA....nope, Im DEFINITELY NOT Russian!!:tongue:

And yes, you deserve to choke on that grape since you want snow!!!:laugh:
(JK)


----------



## Scarlett_O'

OHHH...

Here are how my babies are sleeping right now!!


----------



## Donna Little

Scarlett_O' said:


> OHHH...
> 
> Here are how my babies are sleeping right now!!


And clearly helping you with some computer work. Awww, so smart already!


----------



## Scarlett_O'

Donna Little said:


> And clearly helping you with some computer work. Awww, so smart already!


HAHA, oh yes!!LOL
SO much help as you can tell!!!LOL :lol:


----------



## MollyWoppy

How on earth do you get 3 border collies to sleep? And, during the day? Beats me! 
I must admit too, I much prefer the black BC with white markings, well, I thought I did, but I'm surprised, I really, really like Keeva's markings, the white with the big black spots. Maybe she reminds me a bit of Windy the cat, maybe that's it. 
Its really neat the way Rhett and Leo have accepted her so quickly, they are obviously really sweet pup's. Lucky you!


----------



## Scarlett_O'

MollyWoppy said:


> How on earth do you get 3 border collies to sleep? And, during the day? Beats me!
> I must admit too, I much prefer the black BC with white markings, well, I thought I did, but I'm surprised, I really, really like Keeva's markings, the white with the big black spots. Maybe she reminds me a bit of Windy the cat, maybe that's it.
> Its really neat the way Rhett and Leo have accepted her so quickly, they are obviously really sweet pup's. Lucky you!


HAHAHA, Ummm....Im lucky I suppose!!:tongue1:

Rhett and Leo both have always had REALLY good off switches....seems like Keeva does too!!:thumb: (As do Dixi and Brody!!HAHAHA:tongue

And thank you!:smile:

Im in love with her markings....and it is nice that she goes well with Leo, Rhett and Ducki!!LOL


----------

